# IVF - Prostap



## Mandi (Jul 3, 2004)

Hello 

had Prostap injection last Thursday - no problems til yesterday lunchtime when i started with a headache and nothing I take seems to make it go away - it seems to ease off slightly but is still always there.

Am I being a hypochrondiac - is it the weather?? - or is it down to the drugs?

Going to lie in a darkened room now!


----------



## Mandi (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks Holly,

I'll try that in the morning,
Good luck for Tx
^thumbsup^
amanda x


----------



## Tinkerbell64 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi Mandi and Holly
I have also take the prostrap injection on the 28.7.04 I have terrible flushing and on an emotional rollercoaster at times.Feel really quite depressed at times and very weepy like a bad case of PMT.
Have any of you had the same problem
Tinkerbell


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Hi girls,
I had my prostap injection on the 19th July and I can honestly say this time I have been a total b***h!!!!!!My mood swings were so unbelievable that dh was too scared to even ask me if I wanted a cup of tea,as the 1st time he asked I shouted "Why the  would I want tea off of you?".
Its only now I have been on the stims for 5 days that my moods have changed,but I still have a few headaches.
Hope you are all well and good luck in all your treatments.

love and hugs Janet xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

i am sorry that ur having these headaches

it could be several things

it could be the prostap as it can be a side effect

it could be the heat also

not sure what ur takin for ur headaches but if ur taking anything with codeine on that can make the headache worse.

also u could try the migraine relief strips

cant remember their proper name

they are like a blue stip which u put across ur forehead but are supposed to be really good.

hope that this helps a little

best of luck with this tx


----------



## Mandi (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

After three days the headaches went (thank God!!) - I tried the 4head stuff and I think it worked eventually ( although the burning sensation it gave probably took mymind off the headache - but anyway it worked - so thanks for the tip, Holly! )

As for the mood swings and other symptons - I guess I've been lucky not to experience anything - although I have been in a really good mood - which is NOT like me!!! Maybe I should keep taking the stuff!!

Hope everything works out you all, 
love and stuff,
Amanda xx


----------



## milly molly (Aug 2, 2007)

hi everyone i'm new
tooklost prostap 6 days ago felt dreadful yesterday crying, totally lost it! felt better after reading your site this morning! seems you're all going through it!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

milly molly said:


> hi everyone i'm new
> tooklost prostap 6 days ago felt dreadful yesterday crying, totally lost it! felt better after reading your site this morning! seems you're all going through it!


Hi milly molly and welcome to FF 

Just thought I'd let you know that *this thread is 3 years old * and many of the members who have replied haven't been active on this website for several years (although some still are).

I'm sorry to hear you've been suffering from prostrap side effects.

Are you currently having IVF treatment ? Which hospital are you at...you may find that there is already an active running thread for ladies having treatment a the same place ? How long have you been ttc and is this your first IVF ?

Perhaps you'd like to post on the Introductions board, telling us a little bit more about yourself and then we can point you in the right direction for appropriate boards and navigating yourself around the site. Here's the link to that Intro's board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Take care 
Natasha


----------



## milly molly (Aug 2, 2007)

hi yes obviously confused i didn't check date! 
ttc 3 yrs, 2 miscarriages..  but nothing for 2 years 
we've just started at st James in leeds and daz my partner has a little girl who stays with us every week from past relationship.
very anxious about everythin and i'm having reflexology and accupuncture weekly at moment


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

milly molly said:


> hi yes obviously confused i didn't check date!
> ttc 3 yrs, 2 miscarriages.. but nothing for 2 years
> we've just started at st James in leeds and daz my partner has a little girl who stays with us every week from past relationship.
> very anxious about everythin and i'm having reflexology and accupuncture weekly at moment


Hi again

Sorry to hear of your miscarriages  Having experienced several myself I can appreciate what you must be going through. 

I can't find an active running thread for ladies having treatment at St James, Leeds but here's one from a few months ago...maybe you could send some of the other ladies on that thread a PM (personal message) - click on the little green scroll icon underneath the members picture/avatar...or click on their username and it will take you to their profile...towards bottom of the page on their profile it says "send member a message"...just click on that and you can send them a personal message...these go to their inbox rather than posting on the thread.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85556.0

There is also a separate Complementary Therapies board which you may find of interest...I too have regular acupuncture and ad hoc reflexology...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Have they given you any reasons for your fertility problems ? If so, you may find that there is another board of interest eg PCOS, Endometriosis, Fibroids etc...these sub-boards can all be found under Starting out & Diagnosis...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## milly molly (Aug 2, 2007)

bloody hell you've really been thru the mill.!  we havn't been dianosed with anything definite, i had 2 natural pregnancies but miscarried in 12th and 13th week  yeah and i understand how heartbroken you have felt..
i've set myself up in my head that it'll take more than 1 go of icsi but if i'm honest i struggle imagining being a mum.. 
i daren't get my hopes too high. i've logged on aug /sept 07 cycle to try an get a cycle buddy but we'll see, i csan't find any current st james peoiple either but i'm sure they're out there 
i'm sending fairy dust as good luck xx


----------

